# Thinkpad T61 (Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M) Xorg errors.



## balanga (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm running Xorg on a ThinkPad T61 and the graphics card is an NVIDIA G86 [Quadro NVS 140M]

X seems to work ok although there are numerous error when exiting. Having read numerous threads regarding NVIDIA supported I'm not sure if I have the best driver.

When I try running `KODI` I get:-


```
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
```

Doesn't that suggest a driver error?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2016)

Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## balanga (Mar 15, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.



Is there a particular section of /var/log/Xorg.0.log. to look at as I'm struggling to post it (too many characters)


`pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display`

```
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x20d817aa chip=0x042910de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'G86 [Quadro NVS 140M]'
    class      = display
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2016)

balanga said:


> Is there a particular section of /var/log/Xorg.0.log. to look at as I'm struggling to post it (too many characters)


Post it on pastebin or something similar and provide the link.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 15, 2016)

misc/pastebinit is a useful port for doing that: `pastebinit < /var/log/Xorg.0.log`


----------



## balanga (Mar 15, 2016)

tobik said:


> misc/pastebinit is a useful port for doing that: `pastebinit < /var/log/Xorg.0.log`



Wow! What a useful program...

http://paste2.org/pCebIEzU


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 15, 2016)

NVIDIA's driver isn't correctly setup. It falls back to the old NV driver. For your card you have to use the older x11/nvidia-driver-340. Also see Thread 52311.

EDIT: Hmm, judging by the log you already seem to have that version installed. Do you have any kind of xorg.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2016)

It looks like it never tried to load the driver. Create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia-driver.conf:

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier "Card0"
	Driver     "nvidia"
EndSection
```


----------



## balanga (Mar 15, 2016)

[QUOTE="tobik, post: 314722, member: 17951"
EDIT: Hmm, judging by the log you already seem to have that version installed. Do you have any kind of xorg.conf?[/QUOTE]

No there is no xorg.conf


----------



## balanga (Mar 15, 2016)

SirDice said:


> It looks like it never tried to load the driver. Create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia-driver.conf:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...



I added this section and the original error disappeared and was able to load up Kodi, but Kodi crashed when I tried to run one of the add-ons..  

There were also quite a number of errors when I logged out of xorg which weren't there before.


```
libpng warning: iCCP:  known incorrect sRGB profile
libpng warning: iCCP:  cHRM chunk does not match sRGB
Bus error (core dumped)
```

I notice these errors do not appear in Xorg.0.log


----------

